# Wiring a Barn:



## LEVELBEST

Okay guys, question. I am a contractor(really a carpenter with a license) and need to wire a barn that I built for my grandparents. This barn is used for storage and workshop, not horses etc. What would you guys suggest I use as far as type of wire and also how high would you set your receptacles and how far apart would you space them? The barn size is 24x36 with 3 stall doors across the back, double doors centered on the front, and one 12' sliding door on either end. I plan on putting one gooseneck fixture above each stall door, for a total of 3. Also plan to put 3 recessed lights in the overhang on the front of the barn, as well as workshop lights and one exhaust fan on the interior.....along with receptacles.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Morning Wood

If it were me, I would get my electrician to stop in and go over everything with me. Get all the necessary info about where to put things that code requires and how to run wires. etc. At the very least I would think the wiring should be in galv. surface mounted conduit and plugs should be gfi's if a horse could get near them.


----------



## Static Design

Are you paying consulting fees? if so I can send my paypal address.


----------



## Magnettica

You may want to consult an electrician and the building department for this job because wiring an agriculture building even though it isn't used for horses etc, has special wiring methods that need to be followed. For instance, romex is NOT one of the wiring methods you can use. There are several but type MC Cable and UF are probably what you're gonna use. 

NEC Article 547


----------



## rustyjames

LEVELBEST said:


> Okay guys, question. I am a contractor(really a carpenter with a license) and need to wire a barn that I built for my grandparents. This barn is used for storage and workshop, not horses etc. What would you guys suggest I use as far as type of wire and also how high would you set your receptacles and how far apart would you space them? The barn size is 24x36 with 3 stall doors across the back, double doors centered on the front, and one 12' sliding door on either end. I plan on putting one gooseneck fixture above each stall door, for a total of 3. Also plan to put 3 recessed lights in the overhang on the front of the barn, as well as workshop lights and one exhaust fan on the interior.....along with receptacles.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I'd go to the Library or buy a book, I don't think you're going to get an overwhelming amount of info here.


----------



## Tonyf

I have been doing *agricultural electrical work for YEARS. Are you doing a barn or a shop? Is there any animal feed nearby where mice like to hangout? This has a bearing on types of wire you can use. Most BARNS are done in PVC conduit with T90, or RW90 .*


----------



## woodchuck2

Magnettica said:


> You may want to consult an electrician and the building department for this job because wiring an agriculture building even though it isn't used for horses etc, has special wiring methods that need to be followed. For instance, romex is NOT one of the wiring methods you can use. There are several but type MC Cable and UF are probably what you're gonna use.
> 
> NEC Article 547


 X2, i would use MC or EMT. If there is any possible chance of wire damge due to rodents or machinery then i wouldnt bother with UF. Just because there wont be any livestock inside doesnt mean the critters wont come in.


----------



## ampman

do yourself and your family a favor and call an electrician


----------



## JumboJack

LEVELBEST said:


> Okay guys, question. I am a contractor(really a carpenter with a license) and need to wire a barn that I built for my grandparents. This barn is used for storage and workshop, not horses etc. What would you guys suggest I use as far as type of wire and also how high would you set your receptacles and how far apart would you space them? The barn size is 24x36 with 3 stall doors across the back, double doors centered on the front, and one 12' sliding door on either end. I plan on putting one gooseneck fixture above each stall door, for a total of 3. Also plan to put 3 recessed lights in the overhang on the front of the barn, as well as workshop lights and one exhaust fan on the interior.....along with receptacles.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


How many horses?
:laughing:


Call a sparky....


----------



## rustyjames

A person who has the talent to erect a building typically has the talent to run some wires in a little shop. It's not like he's going into it blind, he merely asked for a few pointers. :whistling


----------



## HanerEnterprise

I would go EMT if it is going to be exposed. 

Don't use cowboys... if any animals are ever to be inside they will get hurt on these little devils. Keep it tight to the framing using two hole clamps. Use this as an excuse to buy a bender! :clap:

Please, if you can, have an electrican buddy check everything as you go. Then hire him do the panel and finals. You will need his approval for passing.



Dave


----------



## Magnettica

HanerEnterprise said:


> I would go EMT if it is going to be exposed.
> 
> Don't use cowboys... if any animals are ever to be inside they will get hurt on these little devils. Keep it tight to the framing using two hole clamps. Use this as an excuse to buy a bender! :clap:
> 
> Please, if you can, have an electrican buddy check everything as you go. Then hire him do the panel and finals. You will need his approval for passing.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave



And if this electrician's any good he'll tell you that using EMT is NOT one of the wiring methods listed in article 547. 

Hey James I run a few lines here and there does that qualify me to build an entire building? 

You guys crack me up, as if wiring is some sort of hobby.


----------



## slowforthecones

Did someone forget rigid conduit?


----------



## rustyjames

Quote: "You guys crack me up, as if wiring is some sort of hobby. "

Some of you guys crack me up, as if running some wires for a couple receptacles and lights was rocket science. FYI check out the DIY site, there's tons of posts about homeowners doing a lot more than what this CONTRACTOR wants to do.


----------



## Tonyf

rustyjames said:


> Quote: "You guys crack me up, as if wiring is some sort of hobby. "
> 
> Some of you guys crack me up, as if running some wires for a couple receptacles and lights was rocket science. FYI check out the DIY site, there's tons of posts about homeowners doing a lot more than what this CONTRACTOR wants to do.


 If I had $75.00 an hour for every time I had had to go fix something electrical in a house that was done by a framer or plumber, I'd be a happy man. 
P.S.
I am one of the happiest men on the planet. Thanks framers


----------



## A W Smith

*Society for the historical preservation of fire hazards*

A Barn? Knob and tube of course! :thumbsup:


----------



## trptman

A W Smith said:


> A Barn? Knob and tube of course! :thumbsup:


 *Society for the historical preservation of fire hazards...

thats funny right there



*


----------



## Magnettica

rustyjames said:


> Quote: "You guys crack me up, as if wiring is some sort of hobby. "
> 
> Some of you guys crack me up, as if running some wires for a couple receptacles and lights was rocket science. FYI check out the DIY site, there's tons of posts about homeowners doing a lot more than what this CONTRACTOR wants to do.



That doesn't mean that half of them aren't idiots you know. 

I could build 4k square foot house on the weekends including the roof, plumbing, HVAC, sheetrock... all a piece a cake. I have a hammer, a plunger, and some tin snips. What else could I possibly need?

Besides that, so what if he's a CONTRACTOR. I'm a contractor, an ELECTRICAL CONTRACTOR. 

And what is a contractor? 

Someone who sells contracts!


----------



## LEVELBEST

Okay smart asses..............here was my plan....perhaps you can just let me know if this is okay per your expertise. I planned on putting all the switches and outlets at the same height, that way they will all be above the top of the eventual work benches that may go there. I also planned to run conduit from each box up thru the top plate of the walls, then just run the romex from there to the panel. Does that sound good?

Btw, my county doesn't call for anything other than romex, no conduit at all. The reason I asked was bc I wanted to do it the BEST way, not just the easiest way. As for the smartass that said something about framers, etc wiring and him making money off of it.........well it doesn't take a genious to pull wire.....and that is the hardest part of the job when wiring something as simple as a barn ain't it?:w00t: JK man. Thanks to those who had a serious response.

I understand you guys not wanting to help the DIY guys.......but come on....lighten up on a fellow blue collar construction dude.........:thumbup:


----------



## slowforthecones

Magnettica said:


> That doesn't mean that half of them aren't idiots you know.
> 
> I could build 4k square foot house on the weekends including the roof, plumbing, HVAC, sheetrock... all a piece a cake. I have a hammer, a plunger, and some tin snips. What else could I possibly need?
> 
> Besides that, so what if he's a CONTRACTOR. I'm a contractor, an ELECTRICAL CONTRACTOR.
> 
> And what is a contractor?
> 
> Someone who sells contracts!


umm... that is funny coming from a guy with magnets on a workvan... you can be a plumber in 40 seconds with the flip of a magnet.. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica

Not legally though.


----------



## slowforthecones

Magnettica said:


> Not legally though.


:jester: 

I am just kidding too... by the way great job on the inspection photos you posted here or on electriciantalk. :thumbsup: When I first started as a sparky with my own shop...I had a set of magnets too since I switched between the pickup and Van depending on the job.


----------



## HanerEnterprise

*Directly from: Code Guidance from the Department of Labor and Industry, Office of the Chief Electrical Inspector*​ 
*Article NEC 547 – AGRICULTURAL BUILDINGS*
There is a need for a practical interpretation of the scope of Article 547. The special conditions of this article aremost appropriately applied to large commercial poultry, livestock, and fish confinement systems. Areas that have automated feed handling systems likely to generate and accumulate excessive dust, areas accumulating quantitiesof animal excrement, and livestock confinement areas that are wet due to constant washing for cleaning and
sanitizing represent the conditions that the restrictions of Article 547 are intended to address. Areas with specificconditions that are judged likely to be present should be wired according to the specific sections of Article 547 that apply. It is not necessary to require an equipotential plane in agricultural buildings confining animals not sensitiveto small voltage gradients, buildings not subject to wet conditions, or buildings subject to dust accumulation only.​ 
The vast majority of buildings on residential property used to house a few animals, predominantly in conditions ofbad weather, would not be subject to the restrictions of Article 547. Conditions such as open ventilation of areasused by animals, small numbers of animals, moderate accumulations of excrement and dust, and frequent cleaningand maintenance of these areas can all be used by the inspector to judge the applicability of Article 547. Inspectorsare encouraged to apply NEC 547-2 whenever the conditions of the agricultural use will permit.​



Perhaps, and don't condemn me, we get too invovled with the threats of legality or threats of Big Brother pulling our licenses, and forget that this is a little shop in SC - not a friggen Tyson processing plant NJ, a horse track in KY, or a nightclub in RI. ​ 
I'd be willing to bet that anyone of us has our own shops wire-up "good enough" and could care less about NEC anything.​ 
Dave​


----------



## Magnettica

slowforthecones said:


> :jester:
> 
> I am just kidding too... by the way great job on the inspection photos you posted here or on electriciantalk. :thumbsup: When I first started as a sparky with my own shop...I had a set of magnets too since I switched between the pickup and Van depending on the job.


It's all I can afford right now. Sure I would love to have all painted nicely or maybe even a full wrap, but this'll have to do for now. I was laid off from my job in January so I'm somewhat broke and barely getting by as I'm sure a lot of us are. Things are starting to pick up though, slowly.


----------



## Magnettica

HanerEnterprise said:


> *Directly from: Code Guidance from the Department of Labor and Industry, Office of the Chief Electrical Inspector*​
> *Article NEC 547 – AGRICULTURAL BUILDINGS*
> There is a need for a practical interpretation of the scope of Article 547. The special conditions of this article aremost appropriately applied to large commercial poultry, livestock, and fish confinement systems. Areas that have automated feed handling systems likely to generate and accumulate excessive dust, areas accumulating quantitiesof animal excrement, and livestock confinement areas that are wet due to constant washing for cleaning and
> sanitizing represent the conditions that the restrictions of Article 547 are intended to address. Areas with specificconditions that are judged likely to be present should be wired according to the specific sections of Article 547 that apply. It is not necessary to require an equipotential plane in agricultural buildings confining animals not sensitiveto small voltage gradients, buildings not subject to wet conditions, or buildings subject to dust accumulation only.​
> The vast majority of buildings on residential property used to house a few animals, predominantly in conditions ofbad weather, would not be subject to the restrictions of Article 547. Conditions such as open ventilation of areasused by animals, small numbers of animals, moderate accumulations of excrement and dust, and frequent cleaningand maintenance of these areas can all be used by the inspector to judge the applicability of Article 547. Inspectorsare encouraged to apply NEC 547-2 whenever the conditions of the agricultural use will permit.​
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, and don't condemn me, we get too invovled with the threats of legality or threats of Big Brother pulling our licenses, and forget that this is a little shop in SC - not a friggen Tyson processing plant NJ, a horse track in KY, or a nightclub in RI. ​
> *I'd be willing to bet that anyone of us has our own shops wire-up "good enough" and could care less about NEC anything.*​
> Dave​



I know of at least contractor like that that I used to work for. To me, he was a disgrace to the trade. He had a license, he had a business, and it was like he was trying to piss it all away. I later found out he had numerous complaints to the board over the years I am not one bit surprised. 

If you're a professional electrician you should play the part of "professional" and set an example to the other guys. Otherwise, the industry will just get worse. It's still _We The People_ right?


----------



## slowforthecones

Magnettica said:


> It's all I can afford right now. Sure I would love to have all painted nicely or maybe even a full wrap, but this'll have to do for now. I was laid off from my job in January so I'm somewhat broke and barely getting by as I'm sure a lot of us are. Things are starting to pick up though, slowly.


being on a budget is a good thing, I can tell you many friends that started their own biz only to end up in debt and fold not too soon after. good job on resource conservation :thumbup:

it's a big move forward and a big step in life to become your own man and not get pissed all over by the man or corp america. I love the fact that if i'm upset, i can tell a customer phuck you if it's really b.s.


----------

